# Red Shale Planted 55



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Since I am pleased with how my Walstad style 220 gallon tank has grown in and is very easy to maintain, I have setup this old 55 gallon in a similar manner.

I put close to 2 inches of soil in the 220 gallon and had some H2S and Methane gas bubble up so I only used about half an inch this time and capped it with about an inch of black decorative gravel.

I placed the stack of shale slightly off of 2/3 as I want to use the rocks and plants to make a focal point that adds depth to the tank jus to the left of the rock pile. Hopefully this works out and I don't have to move them later.

The tank is being filtered by a tiny HOB with Purigen and a maxi jet 600 for water flow. I'll be stocking the tank slowly and will only start up the large HOB if it's needed.


The left side has tiger vals in the corner, a ring of ludwigia brevipes, and a ring of hygro.

In the centre is E. Tenellus, and beside the rocks are helferi pogostemon and a small amazon sword.

I'll post some better quality pictures in a couple of months when the plants have grown in.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful set up 
Very good composition with the rocks off center 
Best wishes for success but you are off to a great start !


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement


----------

